# CNCRouter Parts 4x8 Build finished in NY!



## Blisswoodshop

Just wanted to update the status of the CNC build as its has been long overdue.

I purchased most of the material as kits from CNC Router parts and assembled it myself over a 2 month period working full time and over time at my regular job. So far I have been happy with my build and it has been performing well for the past few months. The learning experience I got in the past 6 months has been second to none and well worth it. I took the easy route buying mostly everything from CNC Router Parts and I have been very happy with this over all experience. There were few minor issues along the way, but everything solved rather easily and the support throughout the build was good.

I know they have a video out that makes the overall build much easy to tackle. I wished they had the video or a build WIKI available for reference issues and problem other might have faced during their build when I was building mine.

List of things I purchased for my 4 ft x 8 ft table.


Standard Leg Kits (Updated Leg Kits available now) 
PRO4896 4' x 8' CNC Router Kit 
4-Axis Digital Plug and Play NEMA 34 System 
2.2 kW Plug and Play Spindle / VFD System (Purchased later once I setup the machine on a porter cable router initially) 
Pepperl + Fuchs Proximity Limit Switch Kit 
Triple Edge finder for auto zero 
Plenty of guides and hold downs from both rockler and amazon.

I have also build a vacuum table system to hold down full sized sheets that connects to my dust collection system. I don't use the vacuum alone as its probably may not be sufficient.

Including few pictures I took along the way.









Legs painted White









Aligning Table









Rails Assembled









Cable Track assembly









Cable Track assembly









Vacuum adapter cut out on table









Vacuum table glue up









Another view of Vacuum table glue up









Cleaner view of Vacuum table glue up









Planing of rail placement









Rough layout of table top









Inside the spoil board









Inside the other half of the machine









Rail guides placed









Holes drilled for the vacuum.

It has been a pleasant journey so far. Still have few minor issues that needs to resolved. Started doing some commissioned work already. If any one in the Westchester, NY area would like to make a visit, don't hesitate. Questions and suggestions are welcomed. Thank You for reading this post.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FatherHooligan

Building a CNC looks like a huge task. Thanks for posting this; I'd like to start one summer of 2018.


----------



## WhoMe

Ooo, how fun. What design software are you using.

You will have to post your first project.


----------



## RobertsPlace

Impressive! Do you have any video footage of it in action? Is that laminate on your basement floor?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Wonderful build, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Sark

Makes me tired thinking of all that work. But looks great and I think it will serve you for a long time. 
How much $$ for this project? 
What CAD software are you using?


----------



## noname2

I see you top notch on all the components. CNCRouterParts is one of the stores I have always considered top notch. She's a beaty and I hope you keep her running for a long time. ENJOY!


----------



## Gilley23

Any update on this??


----------



## Jacksdad

Very cool, I'd love to have a CNC router


----------

